# Starting a 1/24 '66 Shelby GT350 by Revell



## modelfan217 (Jul 14, 2012)

So I'm getting a Revell Monogram '66 Shelby GT350 by next month and I need a few pointers before I start the build. What paint should I get for the body, interior etc? and I would like to see some pics of a fully built and panted ones so I know more of what I am working with. I messed up on my last model and I want to get this one as good looking possible this time.


----------



## Alter-Autos (Mar 25, 2012)

You'll want to use a good quality paint. I prefer Tamiya acrylics these days, but for things like bodies and interiors, they _must_ be airbrushed. (They don't brush-paint very well, so if you're going to go that route, a Microbrush is essential for detail painting.) I've also had good luck with Testors enamels and Tamiya lacquers. Testors acrylics are okay; they're a little difficult to airbrush. Sprayed finishes, whether from an airbrush or a can, will always give the best results.

I don't have any pictures of a finished R-M GT350, but I believe that model is of the GT350H...most of those were black, and I believe all had gold stripes. As for the engine, you'll want to see if Testors makes a Ford Engine Blue. For colors other than black, take a look at MCW Automotive Finishes.

There are many, many references out there for stock Mustangs. If you're building a resto-mod, though, build it your way. Good luck with this project!


----------



## Sstpilot72 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Hertz Mustangs*

The Hertz Mustangs did come in other colors than black. They also came in white, red, blue, and green. Be aware that the Revell gold striping sucks. I am currently building all five cars so I painted the bodies gold first. There is a guy in Canada who produces some very good GT350H decals. The Revell side stripes may have to be used due to the lettering. Yes, Tamiya black is the best if you can find it. Good luck


----------



## modelfan217 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Gt350*

It's actually the standard dealership GT350. Not the GT350H rental car version. I might actually get that one to. It's about the same price and I'm starting a collection of 1/24 scale ford & shelby mustangs. It shows it in red with white stripes but I'm going with a white body with blue stripes seinse it came with that option to and it looks awesome to me that way. I just got the kit yesterday and I've been going over what paints I need for the engine parts, interior, etc. Looks like the main color asside from aluminum, steel, copper, and ford/GM engine blue, is the semi gloss black for the interior and most drive train parts.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

the 1/24 scale Monogram '66 Ford Mustang is a very nice kit.
here is a '66 GT 350 I built, however I had to use FredCadyInc. decals, because I wanted to replicate a 1:1 that was around my town
That car was a really nice blue, with white LeMans stripes:
























its been quite a while since I have built one, but there are a few quirks about that kit I remember, or will never forget.
One thing I know for sure is the chrome quality is questionable at best.
so be prepared to deal with that issue.
The chrome in this '66 kit was so poor, I stripped it off the parts and used 
flat black on the bumpers and the trim. The Halibrand wheels are from another kit:












good luck with your build.


----------



## modelfan217 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice build! Ill be building my GT350 based on one I saw at a car show last year. It was white with blue stripes and coustom rear side window vent covers. Looks amazing. To me it looks like a paint job that's classic but still at the same time ahead of its time. I'm waiting on another bottle of semi gloss black for the parts after that I should have it finished by the end of August.


----------

